# Swallow Farm, Wales - September 2013 *PIC HEAVY*



## antonymes (Sep 26, 2013)

This one was a totally accidental find, whilst out for a drive. I just spied it out of the corner of my eye, driving down a windy, remote lane in the middle of nowhere.
It didn't look like much at first, barely a stick of furniture, bird shit and swallow nests everywhere, but had some lovely wallpapers and few surprised in the cellar.
No history, sorry. Just a random find.
Visited earlier this week with a non member and his dog. Was only there for about an hour, but managed to get a few decent shots. Enjoy.

Right, lets get cosy




Wonderful window




Weathered wall




Fun with Light




The doors




Tiles




Lovely wallpaper




The cellar




Jar collection




Ascent




The kitchen




Which way now?




Strange light



A room with a view




Fireplace




The cupboard was bare




Dead bird on the stairs. Can anyone spot the sinister spider in his web funnel?




The birds have been decorating




More wallpaper




The bathroom




Bathroom door




Another window




Switch




Thanks for looking.​


----------



## krela (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice, any externals?


----------



## King Al (Sep 26, 2013)

Interesting little find that antonymes  the toilet seat cover is brilliant!


----------



## Scruffyone (Sep 26, 2013)

Amazing find and amazing pics too! If this would have been round by me, some little tw*t would have set it on fire long ago


----------



## antonymes (Sep 26, 2013)

krela said:


> Nice, any externals?



Not on this trip, sorry. I'll try to get back there before too long to get some. Really overgrown though.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 26, 2013)

Well found that man! great set of images you got there, thanks for sharing


----------



## antonymes (Sep 26, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> Well found that man! great set of images you got there, thanks for sharing



Thanks Mars. You never know what's around the corner!


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 26, 2013)

Orbs a plenty on so many of those pics... I'm waiting for the "believers" to comment. Staggered they haven't already!


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Sep 26, 2013)

LOVE the cellar window shot, cool bluing affect! great report!


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 26, 2013)

*Lovely find that!! *


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice little find there!


----------



## antonymes (Sep 26, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Orbs a plenty on so many of those pics... I'm waiting for the "believers" to comment. Staggered they haven't already!



Yes! I believe I need to give my UV filter a wipe from time to time. Does make for happy accidents though!


----------



## antonymes (Sep 26, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Nice little find there!



Thanks Sshhhh...


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 26, 2013)

Very nice indeed,ace pics.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 26, 2013)

Very nice, excellent photos


----------



## diddi70 (Sep 26, 2013)

nice one ... great photographs


----------



## woodland pixie (Sep 27, 2013)

Beautiful photographs and house. Really like the sun spot ones and the blueness below cellar window


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice one! That's the way to find a site, glad people are still finding new places like this. 
Great photos, cheers for sharing!


----------



## antonymes (Sep 27, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one! That's the way to find a site, glad people are still finding new places like this.
> Great photos, cheers for sharing!



Absolutely. I'm much more interested in finding undiscovered places, although I've still got a hell of a long list of "must see" places! Got a few more I need to check out soon, if I get the time.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 27, 2013)

nice looking place and great photos


----------



## borntobemild (Sep 28, 2013)

NIce find. Love those botttles.


----------

